# Boost AND Surge



## perry470 (Dec 8, 2016)

*Have you guys seen this before?* First time seeing Surge and Boost at the same time. I thought they only pay the higher of the two and not both. Pretty sweet.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

What was the boost at that time. I'm guessing it was 1.3
Since your surge fare was 1.2, they added .1 to get you up to 1.3


----------



## Fuber1 (Sep 11, 2016)

perry470 said:


> *Have you guys seen this before?* First time seeing Surge and Boost at the same time. I thought they only pay the higher of the two and not both. Pretty sweet.
> 
> View attachment 82535


Driving 20 minutes for $9 is pretty sweet ?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Fuber1 said:


> Driving 20 minutes for $9 is pretty sweet ?


Comes out to 27 an hour.

Only 3 miles. If you can come out to 3 bucks a mile that is pretty good.


----------



## Fuber1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Dude stop lying to yourself
You are pathetic


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Fuber1 said:


> Dude stop lying to yourself
> You are pathetic


Pathetic is being unable to make any money so you take it out on people more succesful than you. Sorry you failed at this, maybe find a new gig?


----------



## me2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Fuber1 said:


> Dude stop lying to yourself
> You are pathetic


Be nice we have a hard enough time driving for uber with out the driver being ass to one another


----------



## Fuber1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Pathetic is being unable to make any money so you take it out on people more succesful than you. Sorry you failed at this, maybe find a new gig?


It is impossible to go from 9$ in 20 minutes to 27$ an hour because out there in the real world it is going to take a few minutes to get the ping drive to the pickup the passenger waiting to coming out getting the next ping etc


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Fuber1 said:


> It is impossible to go from 9$ in 20 minutes to 27$ an hour because out there in the real world it is going to take a few minutes to get the ping drive to the pickup the passenger waiting to coming out getting the next ping etc


So maybe its more like 22 dollars for 9 miles of driving? Still more than mimimum wage.


----------



## Rev. Dennis (Jan 8, 2016)

All of the stories I read about Uber pay has me thinking you would be better off delivering pizzas, except you would not have the autonomy.


----------



## COUGARUBER (Aug 1, 2016)

I've being scammed all day everyday... The issues on pay boost mileage fees it's always something ! Trying to get paid for all of this is ridiculous !
I'm heading down to UBERS headquarters here in SF and demand they go over ALL my trips and cut me a check. 6 months of periodically no boost added and showing different fees for same trip in histories. There are 2 trip histories if ya haven't noticed yet. I just discovered this yesterday did some research and BAM... UBER fees where not matching on trips. I noticed it was only trip where you made over 20 bucks. For instance one history the one we all check said 3.45 uber fee... then this other history i assume paid out i never saw it before.. the same trip read... uber fee 8.45... BAM stole 5 bucks ! BETTER check this... it's MADNESS every corner uber is ripping you off and it's no mistake !


----------



## Craven Morehear (Dec 9, 2016)

Same here. Just realized Ihave a few trips that calculated with both Boost AND Surge. I'm confused. Shouldn't be that difficult! Guber is G-d Dam technology company!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

That happens to me all the time, if not every time. I didn't say anything because I didn't want to jinx it. I checked the last two times, last week, that I had both surge and boost at the same time and I got paid for both. I checked the math, and they aren't taking it back via the Uber Fee either. 

I've cashed out and it's never been taken back...

Great job, ruining it for everyone!


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

The boost and surge fares mean there was a surge but not quite as much as the boost. They have separate line items because the pax pays the surge, but not the boost. So if you're in a 2.0 boost zone and the surge is 1.5 you'll have $10 fare, surge of $5, boost of $5 and then deduct the uber fee. Pax pays $15 plus the booking fee.


----------



## raplimo (Jan 22, 2017)

What about this carpool leg i had yesterday in sf:
21 min, 1.72 miles at 8:04 am:









Fare with surge paid $4.71
Minus surge $3.55
Would have yielded only $1.16

There are never any pool legs for $1.16.
I just wrote fuber.
Such a waste of my time


----------

